# LINUX is platform of choice in ITV devices



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS8886455819.html

Who can argue with TiVo, Dish 721, Motorola and SonicBlue all using the OS... I would have thought Microsoft would have been more agressive in this market and its looking like they are going to be left behind. Not good news for UTV users IMO.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't see why it's bad news for UTV owners? I'm a Microsoft hater, but I fail to see why the OS used matters a bit to the end user... (except MS OS's tend to be relatively unstable, though they are getting better)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Well who is to say that they will continue to support the market unless they have a larger piece of the pie? Xbox? That doesn't help those with UTV since the OSes are totally different. I'm just saying that you'd think Microsoft wouldn't have let it get this far. Its not like the browser market where they were able to leverage their OS dominance to get IE on everyones desk. This is between the manufactures and the OS providers. Why deal with Microsoft when you can design your own OS for practically free?


----------

